# Best week to reserve before deposit in TPI?



## jaymacc2 (Oct 1, 2013)

I own a floating week in the Wyndham Kona Hawaii Resort (2BR floating week bought on 2nd market), I am interested in Depositing with TPI and have a few questions:

If I deposit the week with TPI, how does TPI get the reservation out of my name and into whoever picks up the exchange? Wyndham, charges $150 for me to put it into someones else's name. 

What is the best week to reserve to get max leverage out of my deposit?


----------



## TPIRep (Oct 2, 2013)

When an owner deposits with TPI, the management company (in this case, Wyndham) is notified via verification process and the owner's name is removed from the reservation. TPI then offers the reservation deposited to all other members within the TPI exchange program. When another member confirms the reservation deposited, TPI again notifies the management company, or resort, of the new arriving guest.

TPI does not place any sort of trade power on deposits; however, TPI does require a minimum of 60 days in advance of the scheduled arrival of the deposited week for the member to earn exchange credit. This 60 day deposit window may fluctuate based on the type of membership...it may be best to email me your name and contract information so I can check the type of membership you have and give you specific information regarding the program rules and processes based on your membership type. 

My TPI email: bryan.jackson@tradingplaces.com


----------

